# subwoofer setup idea?



## gggto (Sep 21, 2011)

im new to gto's and I recently changed my head unit because my factory stereo was jammed. I added a jl 10w7. However, as you probably know, there is practically no airflow from the trunk. Therefore, my sub is barely noticable. The air has nowhere to go. Which rattles the hell out of my rear speaker deck. I was thinking about removing the 2 rear speakers and just adding 2 tweeters. without the rear speakers the subwoofer will actually be heard and with a big subwoofer the rear speakers are really only needed for the highs. What do you think. Has anyone else done this???


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I have heard of people putting 10s in the side behind the driver/passenger seats. I have also heard that it is possible, with some modifications, to fit 10s where the woofers are. I have seen people put 8s where the woofers are located and hear that it is fairly easy.

What did you end up doing?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

noel the legend said:


> I have heard of people putting 10s in the side behind the driver/passenger seats. I have also heard that it is possible, with some modifications, to fit 10s where the woofers are. I have seen people put 8s where the woofers are located and hear that it is fairly easy.
> 
> What did you end up doing?


I saw that done... but if screws anyone that sits in the back seats if you have the radio on. Sucks to have subs hit right next to you.

My favorite spot would be to remove the spair and mount the sub in the floor of the trunk and maybe mount the amp to the frame of the fuel tank.


----------



## dsmith2 (Sep 11, 2011)

I also thought about removing the factory subs, but that idea was shot down when I was told that the noise from the fuel pump would be too loud . Please let us know if you go through with it, and how it sounds. After reading the posts above , I'm frustrated.. Wish I could relocate that gas tank


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dsmith2 said:


> I also thought about removing the factory subs, but that idea was shot down when I was told that the noise from the fuel pump would be too loud . Please let us know if you go through with it, and how it sounds. After reading the posts above , I'm frustrated.. Wish I could relocate that gas tank


Can you hear the fuel pump with the radio turned off?


----------



## dsmith2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Currently, no. The factory subs are still in place. I will be removing them in a week or two(pending the weather) to find out for myself. Was hoping on keeping the interior looking stock with the exception of the radio. and not sacrificing my spare tire or the rear side panels.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I removed the stock subs and replaced with 8" kicker comp subs and ran a kicker 300.1 amp. Sounds good. Here's a detailed write up of the install, this write up isn't mine but it's what I copied. Just make sure you get some dynomat or off brand sound deadning stuff to line the rear deck all the way down to where the seat bottoms are or you will have a lot of rattle. This system won't slam, but it's the best option I could find. I'm happy with the results and you won't lose trunk space.
GTO Sub Install


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I saw that done... but if screws anyone that sits in the back seats if you have the radio on. Sucks to have subs hit right next to you.
> 
> My favorite spot would be to remove the spair and mount the sub in the floor of the trunk and maybe mount the amp to the frame of the fuel tank.


Doesn't the trunk totally kill the sub? I would imagine that you have to remove the factory woofers to let some of the sound through...

I've heard of people putting a big money 15" in the spare well and complain that it sounded like it was in the car behind them.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes if you just put a sub in the trunk it will sound like crap. I tried putting a kicker solobaric L7 12 in a ported box in the trunk and u are exactly right, it sounded like it was coming from the car behind me. It just rattled the **** out of the trunk and almost nothing made it into the cab of the car. The fuel tank and solid firewall seperating the trunk block everything. Removing the factory subs will let some pass through but you are going to hear the fuel pump especially at idle. It's louder than you think. The only options for our car is to replace the factory subs with a 8" free air capable sub like the kicker comp and run a small amp, or make custom box to stuff in the fender in the back seat replacing the rear speakers and move them to where the stock subs were. With this you could get a decent 10" in each side but airspace for the enclosure and mounting depth would be an issue so you would have to run a shallow mount sub probably, and it would suck for anyone that ever say in the back seat (not that anyone ever does in a gto). 
Putting 8" kicker comps in the rear deck is the cheapest and easiest option, and gives a pretty good sound. It's not gonna slam if your used to something huge but I'm happy with the end result


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

What results, if any has anyone had with a sealed box? I run all the 6.5's with a 250hz bass block and a single 12 in a sealed box and as far as sound quality goes its fantastic. and kept the stock head unit. its enough to feel through the seat, but not obnoxious. and you really cant hear it outside the car. something your neighbors might appreciate.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 2 12" in sealed boxes in my trunk and I removed the rear speakers. The sound is great but Mddrummer911 is right, you can hear a hissing from the fuel pump (unless the music is on) I didn't know what that was until I read this.


----------



## Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

i did the mod of adding 8's in the rear deck...dont do it not worth it, i added JBL GTO's (lol yes yes i know) and it was better then stock but def not worth the money i wasted on them so i took them back out and just but in my old box with 12's in, killed space in the truck but totally worth it to me lol

on another note now i know how to stop that damn hissing from the truck lolol


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

The reason the jbl sounded like crap is because they are not "free air" Compatable. Not just any sub can run properly mounted to a deck with no enclosure behind it. The kicker comp is free air capable And it's shallow mounting depth is why it's the prefered choice for this set up, and they are dirt cheap. I'm more than happy with how the kicker comp 8's sound in my rear deck.


----------



## tylErFTW (Aug 2, 2011)

Mddrummer911 said:


> The reason the jbl sounded like crap is because they are not "free air" Compatable. Not just any sub can run properly mounted to a deck with no enclosure behind it. The kicker comp is free air capable And it's shallow mounting depth is why it's the prefered choice for this set up, and they are dirt cheap. I'm more than happy with how the kicker comp 8's sound in my rear deck.


Do you know the model of these things by chance? I'm interested.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Kicker is the brand, comp is the model, 8 inch is the size. They are single voice coil and come in 4 or 8 ohm. FYI in a free air install you cut the power rating of the sub in half, so they are rated at 100 watts rms so free air you need to be around 50 watts rms each. I used 2 8 ohms subs and wired it to a single channel at 4 ohm load into a kicker 300.1 amp which at 4 ohm is only putting 150 rms output... Close enough. Also a big factor in this installing a sound deadner like dynomat or something on the entire back deck/wall. That made a world of difference in how it sounded. You will also need some spacer rings to get the subs to clear the tank and a good dremmel tool to cut out the hole in the rear deck big enough for the sub to fit, but don't worry the deck lid and trunk carpet will cover everything. It's a stealth install, you will never see the subs and won't loose any cargo space in the trunk (since we only have like half a cubic foot of trunk space anyway)


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

It's not going to rattle your brain like having a pair of 15 inch subs would so if that's what your after then yes you will be dissapointed. But it is a great set up for rock music, it just won't have those rediculous low notes for rap music. The only other option for a gto is making a custom box to go beside the back seat between the fender and plastic wall... You can make one or buy one I think someone sells them for like $300 each but the best you are going to do is stuffing a decent 10 inch sub because it will still be a shallow mount and little air space in the enclosure


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mddrummer911 said:


> It's not going to rattle your brain like having a pair of 15 inch subs would so if that's what your after then yes you will be dissapointed. But it is a great set up for rock music, it just won't have those low notes for *ridiculous rap music*. The only other option for a gto is making a custom box to go beside the back seat between the fender and plastic wall... You can make one or buy one I think someone sells them for like $300 each but the best you are going to do is stuffing a decent 10 inch sub because it will still be a shallow mount and little air space in the enclosure


There fixed it for ya


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Mddrummer911 can you possibly post a video of how the interior sounds with the free air subs, I am wanting better bass but not rattle the car apart lol, just something to give better bass then stock


----------

